# Need opinions about canister fillters. Are they better than the on-the-wall-filters?



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello! I was going to buy a filter today, but something came up = /. 

I was wondering what are your thoughts about canister filters? I was thinking of buying two Aquaclear 70 filters for my 40g breeder tank (on the lowest settings). But I was wondering if using 1 canister (a Fluval canister 206 filter (for up to 45 gallons) or Fluval canister 306 filter (up to 70 gallons) is more than enough?

I confess that I sometimes forget to do the usual water changes it requires an aquarium. So I want to use a filter that when I can't do the usual water changes, at least the filters are helping out and keeping the water clean a little longer.

I also plan to buy a "Hydor Koralia Nano Aquarium Circulation Pump" either the 240gph (16-28 gal) or the 425 gph (28-50) to help circulating the water.

Do the canister filters help make water movements too?

Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

It depends on what you're trying to accomplish with this tank.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

It will be a community fish tank with a total of 28 fish if I can get all of them in the future. I won't get more than 30 fish in the 40g breeder tank, unless they decide breed in the future? :-?

I'm looking for a filter (a HOB or canister filter...whichever are easier or less complicated...and less noisy?) that can keep the tank clean with all those fish in the tank. 

Im planning on doing 25% water changes every week for this tank, but I know I won't be able to keep up with the weekly water changes religiously and will have to do it every other week or sometimes every three weeks. I'm already maintaining two more tanks. (They are small, but it's still too time consuming sometimes.

So that's what I'm trying to accomplish. A filter that can clean more for the fish when I can't do the water changes every week. But I'm trying to change that habit!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Canister filters are a lot more powerful.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Do they help make movements to the water for the plants and fish? I've read mixes comments that some people use a water flow pump and others dont because the canister supposedly make enough water movements for the fish and plants.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting two HOB filters for now and see if it keeps the tank cleaner.

I was thinking of getting either 2 "aquaclear 50" filters or 2 "aquaclear 70" filters and put them on the lowest settings because I read on the Web that someone commented that the bio filter works better at the lowest settings.

What are your opinions on this idea?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I like the idea of the two HOB filters over the canister. Canisters seem like there is too much maintenance involved and I'm not sure about how much biological filtration is going on in a sealed unit. I think a HOB would be better because of the amount of oxygen it allows.

I run my 40 breeder on 2 Marineland Penguin 150B Bio-wheel filters. I like them because they offer excellent Biological, mechanical & chemical filtration. The media trays are large and use can customize any filter sponge you want to fit in there. They are also big enough to house a media bag with carbon, zeolite or whatever else you want to put in there.

My original plan was to use a Penguin 350B but there wasn't enough clearance with the Aqeuon Versa-top. Same with the 200B. I guess it would have worked with a Marineland Perfecto but I already had the Versa-Top in place. Whatever filter and hood combo you use, make sure you have enough clearance.

I have 17 fish in my 40 breeder, I believe in stocking a tank light especially if you are going to miss a water change here and there. I change 20%, twice a week.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought two Aquaclear 70 filters today at petsmart. I was looking at youtube videos of how to install canisters and decided that for now stick with the hob filters! They took a little too complicated to me. The canisters = S. 

I have an aquaclear 20 filter on my 5.5 gallon betta tank and the water looks crystal clear. = )


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been told today (before and after the purchase...and still going) that buying two filters with that much capacity (aquaclear 70) apparently is too much for a 40g breeder tank. The reason I bought two AC 70 filters is so that it can clean better the tank. But they are telling that I should have bought either two AC 50 or one AC 70 filter.

Is my decision on buying two AC 70 filters reasonable or did I over did it?

Please let me hear your thoughts since I already opened one of the boxes to take out the filter and put it on top of the tank to see how it looks. The only negative thing I'm thinking now (not before) is that maybe the black sand on top of the substrate might move alot because of the AC 70 filters...

Please and thank you.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

With the two AC70's you're in better shape than if you were running most canisters as far as money spent, and filtration capabilities. Toss sponge pre-filters on them if you're worried about sand, this will save wear on the impellers, you can also run the intakes a bit higher if this is an issue, eventually the sand will stay where it belongs. With any new sand substrate setup, or any lighter substrate for that matter, you'll want to run pre-filters for a bit.

If the flow is knocking the sand or fish around run them on the lowest setting. The flow rate has some to do with bio filtration, you also have to take your media choice into account. You'll have to stock way heavier than you're planning to have any issue with the bio filtration. My concern with skipping water changes is the increase in nitrates, as well as total dissolved solids. If you explain the situation behind this perhaps we can help, there's a lot of water change tricks out there! 

The AC70's are rated at 300 GPH empty, that's the reason they used to be called AC300's. Add media, turn down the flow, you're at about half that, with the pair you'll see 300-400 GPH. That's right about at the 10x turnover rate that many shoot for, so no, you're not really overkill on the filtration. Turn them up & you could stock pretty heavily, within reason, only issue being increased water changes.

I used to run around 15 of the various sized AC's, until the electrical mayhem in the fishroom got to be too much. AC's, and Eheim canisters are my go to filters for freestanding tanks. I've tortured Aqua Clears nearly to death, and other than throwing sand at the impeller could never kill them. Serious workhorse filters, you'd have to abuse them beyond anything aquatic to mess them up.

Whoever is telling you those filters are too much either needs to do more filter research, get more experience in aquatics, or both.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been using a Marineland C260 canister filter in my 29 gal. for about a year it gives me clear water and movement of water in the tank. All canister filters are not the same. Make sure you check to see how much they will filter and what their Gallons Per Hour are rated for. I have always used 4-6 times the amount of gallons Per hour divided by the gallons of water in the tank to decide how much filtration is needed. In recent months I have also added a Tetra whisper 60 to the 29 gallon to get more filtration because of overcrowding my tank. More filtration and water movement is needed when overcrowding and heavily planting the tank. I have also gone as far as using a canister filter and an under gravel filter in larger tanks to get the results I wanted.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Tolak said:


> If the flow is knocking the sand or fish around run them on the lowest setting. The flow rate has some to do with bio filtration, you also have to take your media choice into account. _*"You'll have to stock way heavier than you're planning to have any issue with the bio filtration."*_
> 
> Sorry, my english is not perfect, but are you telling me that I should stock more fish than the original plan so that I don't have problems with the filter? I was thinking of reducing fish from having 28 to 25-23. I would remove from the list the yoyo loaches (3) and (2) of the 12 schooling fish I'm still thinking to get. I can use driftwoods or plants and put those in front of the filters too if I notice fish with stress because of the strong current.
> 
> ...


I don't plan on buying all of the fish I want to add in the tank the same day. All will be baby steps and see how the nitrates reacts and how much I do the water changes.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

*Betaphototramp:* But wont under gravel filters affect the substrate of the plants or something like that? We did that once, but it was a simple tank with fake plants and guppies.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I like the eheim 2211 canister filters, they're easy to clean and prime, but the bigger canisters are a real pain for priming (have to sue a button pump). I like my HOBs (hang on back) filters as I can remove the lid and plant them, they're easier to clean BUT if you never clean them and have a messy tank (big poopers like snails, pleco) the media gets clogged up with mulm and reduced outflow which can lead to water spilling out of the HOB and making a big mess (happened to me once >.>''')

I'm personally a big fan of sponge filters and air pump for filtration, no worries about having to prime or worry if it starts back up after loosing power and having a motor burn up because it tried to run without water (from power outage). Sponge filters are also safe for fry and shrimp tanks, nothing to hurt them like the impellers used in canisters and HOBs.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

manami said:


> If the flow is knocking the sand or fish around run them on the lowest setting. The flow rate has some to do with bio filtration, you also have to take your media choice into account. "You'll have to stock way heavier than you're planning to have any issue with the bio filtration."
> 
> Sorry, my english is not perfect, but are you telling me that I should stock more fish than the original plan so that I don't have problems with the filter? I was thinking of reducing fish from having 28 to 25-23. I would remove from the list the yoyo loaches (3) and (2) of the 12 schooling fish I'm still thinking to get. I can use driftwoods or plants and put those in front of the filters too if I notice fish with stress because of the strong current.


No problem with the English, I see you're from Puerto Rico. I used to work with a bunch of guys from there about 20 years ago, great bunch, too bad the shop got sold. You type a bit they way they used to speak, brings me back to some good times!

My concern was the lower flow increasing bio filtration capabilities. Regardless of the flow, with those two filter bio filtration won't be an issue regardless of stocking.



manami said:


> "My concern with skipping water changes is the increase in nitrates, as well as total dissolved solids. If you explain the situation behind this perhaps we can help, there's a lot of water change tricks out there!"
> 
> What do you mean by "if you explain the situation"? Are you meaning by how am I going to do the water changes without skipping a week? I can plan on reducing the stock of fish from my list. I'm also planning to buy a carrier bucket thing with wheel I found on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BJC...RSL&ref=plSrch <--- I'm planning on using that to move around the 5 gallon bucket of water during the water changes.
> 
> The AC70's are rated at 300 GPH empty, that's the reason they used to be called AC300's. Add media, turn down the flow, you're at about half that, with the pair you'll see 300-400 GPH. That's right about at the 10x turnover rate that many shoot for, so no, you're not really overkill on the filtration. Turn them up & you could stock pretty heavily, within reason, only issue being increased water changes.


Look into a Python if you have a water supply reasonably close; Amazon.com : 25 Foot - Python No Spill Clean and Fill Aquarium Maintenance System : Aquarium Gravel Cleaners : Pet Supplies

Hoses are the way to go for ease of maintenance. A Python will hook right to a faucet, they come in up to 100 foot long models, and are much easier on the back & time efficient than buckets. My bad back would be totally shot if I were still using buckets, I ran hot & cold water to the fishroom years ago, hooked up a faucet & hose just for water changes.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha! Really? That's good to hear! = D

I looked at the pythons online. At it seems to be much more comfortable and fast for doing water changes. I can even do a 50% water change weekly! My only negative thing about this method is...doesn't that dirty the faucet where we brush our teeth? :shock:. I'm a little nervous because of that. From the distant to my room (where I have my tank) to the nearest bathroom can be from 25 to maybe 50 feet...more than 25 feet I think.

But we do have another bathroom (one that we use for visitors where they only wash their hands.) But that one is a little far away. Not too far...I'll just have to do a long U Turn in order to go to the other bathroom. I'll have to measure the distance. Maybe the 100 feet python or the 75 feet one.


----------

